# anybody Else Gone Quiet



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

The last couple of weeks were manic for enquiries/bookings for April/May on some pretty nice cars, but this last week I've had nothing at all. Anybody else noticed a change?

Now this doesn't really worry me as at the moment this is not my full time occupation, but it just seems pretty strange.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Having a foot of snow is never good for business. :lol:

It just 'that' time of year, but quite surprised at how busy January was


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I noticed end of Dec/beginning of Jan was quiet for new inquiries. I'd say about 80% of my work was regulars/repeat customers (I had the sense to pitch to them late Nov cos I knew it would be quiet) but from mid jan to now the new customers are rolling in. An echo of last year to be honest. I reckon the fact people get paid early at xmas and have an extra week without cash plays a big part. 

One thing I would say though is this time of year is crucial in your marketing plan, especially with the way the economy is. I, for the first time ever (with wonder detail,) have spent a bit of money advertising this year, and this is, imo, the best time to do it. There's an old adage that in times of recession double your advertising budget, don't half it, and this has worked well for me in every business I've owned.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The timing of signing up as a Supporter on here on the 1st Jan was key to laying down solid foundations for the growth of Midlands Detailing for 2009. 

Has it worked for me? Yes. I am still getting the usual suspect requests for the £50 corrections, but the rest of the bookings have been for late Feb/early March for Spring/Summer correction rather than the previous winter protection between October and January.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> There's an old adage that in times of recession double your advertising budget, don't half it, and this has worked well for me in every business I've owned.


Feck me Paul how old are you? last recession was in the early 90's :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As Bryan put, having snow doesn't help matters, it's the weather holding me back not the lack of enquiries, averaging 2-3 e-mail enquiries a day, & end of Feb - beginning of April booked in advance.
It's typical for Jan-Feb to be slow with a mix of weather and lack of money after Xmas, a decent bunch of regulars are a must to see you through the quiet spells.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Still pretty constant up here, booked up till end of March and we have enough people waiting when the diary re-opens to fill it again till the back of April mid May i think.

We did have a car booked in for 2 and a bit weeks solid but they had to hold back due to needing paintwork so that left a bit of a hole at short notice but luckily we managed to re-arrange dates and bring people forward


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm reasonably busy, full until late march/early april, enquiries etc starting to pick up, particularly shows/show cars as show season dawns upon us! 

January was quiet in terms of enquiries though, people feeling the pinch after christmas I think. I'm really glad I don't have to rely on this as an 'Income', it is a really hit and miss kind of game.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Feck me Paul how old are you? last recession was in the early 90's :lol:


Thought the same thing Bry - then again, you were detailing during the Great Depression of, what 1927?? :wave:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Paul's the only 26 year old that's been running every business under the sun, man and boy, for the last 40 years................


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Not entirely true Reginald as I arranged insurance for the Titanic and also the first manned flight by the Wright Brothers :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

**** me, and look how at least one of those turned out! Glad I get my insurance from Costco.....in a prepaid envelope........with a bag of sweets......


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Shine On said:


> **** me, and look how at least one of those turned out! Glad I get my insurance from Costco.....in a prepaid envelope........with a bag of sweets......


:lol: what sort of excess on the Titanic premium.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Shine On said:


> **** me, and look how at least one of those turned out! Glad I get my insurance from Costco.....in a prepaid envelope........with a bag of sweets......


Yep, bit of a bugger that they opted to exclude "all damage arising from colliding with a fecking great big lump of ice because no-one was keeping a proper lookout" 



Gleammachine said:


> :lol: what sort of excess on the Titanic premium.


Similar to what Gaz would be charged if he bought my 205 :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Yep, bit of a bugger that they opted to exclude "all damage arising from colliding with a fecking great big lump of ice because no-one was keeping a proper lookout"
> 
> Similar to what Gaz would be charged if he bought my 205 :lol:


Old or new money, a fair chunk still.:lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Paul's the only 26 year old that's been running every business under the sun, man and boy, for the last 40 years................


Lol! It's an adage, not experience. I worded it wrongly perhaps. Should have said, in quiet times, it's always worked for me. lol. I had my first business when I was 14 fixing computers for people. Since then gone through a few more finally settling on detailing!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Similar to what Gaz would be charged if he bought my 205 :lol:


The deals off until that dent is fixed


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Thought the same thing Bry - then again, you were detailing during the Great Depression of, what 1927?? :wave:


Before that even, its was that long ago that I used to have to supply hay to the front end of the vehicle!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

What was it, another E21?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This threads cracking me up, coffee will have to be cleaned out laptop!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> What was it, another E21?


:lol: not quite


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That's still the Baur version though, right?



(Ban me now someone, I'm likely to keep this up all day if I can't think of something better to do :lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Before that even, its was that long ago that I used to have to supply hay to the front end of the vehicle!


Might be an option for the 535i in it's current capacity.:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> That's still the Baur version though, right?
> 
> (Ban me now someone, I'm likely to keep this up all day if I can't think of something better to do :lol


No this is the Baur version










And my Baur is an E30


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> :lol: not quite


I wonder if there is a market for detailing someone's horse?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm of now for an hour or so to wash and vac a clients Mini, grand total earnt this week due to weather £40. :car::driver: whoopee.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Beers on you then mate!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the M series with 3hp then


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> I wonder if there is a market for detailing someone's horse?


Well you can sort out the rear end Paulus, you're an expert in BS so HS can't be that different :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> That's the M series with 3hp then


It probably rides better than the run flat's they keep fitting to non-M vehicles.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Well you can sort out the rear end Paulus, you're an expert in BS so HS can't be that different :lol:


FPMSL!!! just snorted coffee out of my nose!!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Great, another post degrades into mindless drivel.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Great, another post degrades into mindless drivel.


Cabin fever


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its not mindless drivel marc its people having having some light hearted banter, the fact so many have posted perhaps answers your question?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Great, another post degrades into mindless drivel.


You miserable sod.

There's naff all chance of getting any work done today, so a bit of light hearted banter can help pass the day away.

Yes it's gone quieter than we'd like, no there aren't as many people spending money as we need, yes we all have to do whatever we can to be positive, push your 'product' to whoever will listen and be sure it will pick up soon enough.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, I am a grumpy sod today, only one in here at work, everyone else "is snowed in" even though they all live within 5miles of the office. I have a 35 mile journey & still make it in, so I'm in a bit of a ****.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

How's this then.

We're all sat here earning nothing because it's the only thing we do. So sit and be miserable earning money in your full time job.

Let's all have the **** and then we can slide into a total depression.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

jeees cant we even have a bit of fun in here 

I'll give you the number of my neighbour who almost hit me head on a few mins ago you can moan at her for me , we had a good laugh said that was bloody close & went on our way :lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

My wife doesn't work ATM so the only income we have is from my business so no work no income, at least you have the luxury of having a full time job to supplement your detailing.

But rather than sitting around moaning about it get on with some marketing


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

this week has seem all my jobs being moved, not fun, but you deal with it.

How, do what you have to do. Check your website still works, go to your full time work, and complain (classic), find something none work related - I re-joined the gym this week - not been for 5 months, done three back to back days and the abs are coming back already 

Most of all, dont sit here winding one another up, we all know you're all c0cks, we all know we know you're all c0cks, so c0ck on and jog by.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I do plan on some marketing this month, can't decide how my marketing cash would be best spent.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

and if people really are that bored - I get get the horsebox back in the unit for you to play with! The interior needs doing too, and its full if HS !


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Shut it ya flabby northern monkey. Get back to your full time whippet farm.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I do plan on some marketing this month, can't decide how my marketing cash would be best spent.


Sticking a couple of hundred behind the bar for us all to have a drink down the pub would be my suggestion


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Sticking a couple of hundred behind the bar for us all to have a drink down the pub would be my suggestion


OK, which bar?????


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

If Iain's coming, it will be the Gay Bar.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> If Iain's coming, it will be the Gay Bar.


:lol: I have a recurring nightmare me and my mate drunkenly sang that song in a Karaoke bar a couple of weeks ago, there's even a video of it kicking around on facebook!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Shut it ya flabby northern monkey. Get back to your full time whippet farm.


Who you calling a northern monkey (Shandy drinker)


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

you know what, if it brightens your day, and stops your southern soft @r$e moaning, you use me as your whipping stick lol, I can cope with name calling.

Just for the laugh, I'm reading back posts from the guys who will be pro detailers this time next month, he's still watching polishing vids on u tube at the mo tho, so wont be this month.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> :lol: I have a recurring nightmare me and my mate drunkenly sang that song in a Karaoke bar a couple of weeks ago, there's even a video of it kicking around on facebook!


:lol: now that I've gotta see, linky ???


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> :lol: now that I've gotta see, linky ???


Erm...........

No! :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Who you calling a northern monkey (Shandy drinker)


I just love a good day off, shame Graham is missing this today - he'd have loved this.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Who you calling a northern monkey (Shandy drinker)


I know when I've been beaten. By a proper hardcore northerner (also known as an alcoholic). Morning Sir


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> I just love a good day off, shame Graham is missing this today - he'd have loved this.


Nah, he'll be too busy stealing sweets from kids and making them cry.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

he used to be, but his pub closed for good this week, so thats history now 

but if things get really bad, he can always call on:



> Agony Aunt Reggie is always here to help


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

At your serivce.

How's that awkward itch by the way? If the rash is still in place, maybe the Detail Doctor could give you a cream?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Shine On said:


> At your serivce.
> 
> How's that awkward itch by the way? If the rash is still in place, maybe the Detail Doctor could give you a cream?


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Shine On said:


> At your serivce.
> 
> How's that awkward itch by the way? If the rash is still in place, maybe the Detail Doctor could give you a cream?


tried autobahm, guess what, it didnt work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Anti'bs all the way


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

There isn't an STD in the world that can't be cured with SV Cleaner Fluid. Might need Strong if it's really nasty though.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

You want some Bare Bone undercarriage spray


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> tried autobahm, guess what, it didnt work


Speak to PJS he'll give you some application tips


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Eeewwwwwwwwgh!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Shine On said:


> How's this then.
> 
> We're all sat here earning nothing because it's the only thing we do. So sit and be miserable earning money in your full time job.
> 
> Let's all have the **** and then we can slide into a total depression.





drive 'n' shine said:


> My wife doesn't work ATM so the only income we have is from my business so no work no income, at least you have the luxury of having a full time job to supplement your detailing.
> 
> But rather than sitting around moaning about it get on with some marketing


I see this thread has progressed over the hour I was away into the usual excellent spit coffee on my laptop and choke comments, Reggie appears to be in full flow.

This will cheer you up, had over a grands worth of work booked with one client in the coming weeks, had the opportunity to work on a couple of Italian beauty's that were on my wish list, chap's just e-mailed me to say he's received a redundancy cheque this morning and the job will have to be postponed for the time being. Not the end of the world but ontop of this weeks unplanned holiday something I could really do without, coming on here for the light banter and seeing other full time guys in similar circumstances having a laugh makes it all seem a little less to worry about.
Those that have other regular main income be thankful, lighten up and enjoy the roadshow.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well [email protected] the lot of you im the busiest iv ever been , but not with Detailing, im probubly the quietest iv ever been on that EVER! Its pi$$ poor quiet iv had people cancel jobs that where booked way ahead due to redundancy and pay cuts, to be fair i have little interest in AF as a business now, i lose interest very quick when things dont line my pockets, i was going to keep it rolling as my "day job" but if it carries on like this il axe it, i quite like doing not alot


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

James B - Jeremey Vile here we come... lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nar not quite mate im still making $$$ just not getting wet and waxy to get it  LOL


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

touche James, touche


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lots of snow here, just reversed off the drive and crashed into a badly parked car, damaged the rear of the Audi my own fault but does not make me feel any better. Just to top the day off my landlord where my unit is based is closing at the weekend so there goes my unit too.

Never mind it will soon be summer.
Keep smiling


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Lots of snow here, just reversed off the drive and crashed into a badly parked car, damaged the rear of the Audi my own fault but does not make me feel any better. Just to top the day off my landlord where my unit is based is closing at the weekend so there goes my unit too.
> 
> Never mind it will soon be summer.
> Keep smiling


Sorry to hear that Glyn, seems like bad luck is going around at the moment, like you say the warmer months are coming, something to look forward to.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Lots of snow here, just reversed off the drive and crashed into a badly parked car, damaged the rear of the Audi my own fault but does not make me feel any better. Just to top the day off my landlord where my unit is based is closing at the weekend so there goes my unit too.
> 
> Never mind it will soon be summer.
> Keep smiling


Mate that sucks about the car & even worse about the unit 
Get yourself a couple of beers down your neck, the days are getting longer & our 3 days of summer will soon be here ! woo hoo 

Baz


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Mate that sucks about the car & even worse about the unit
> Get yourself a couple of beers down your neck, the days are getting longer & our *3 days of summer* will soon be here ! woo hoo
> 
> Baz


Your hoping! :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Nightmare Glyn, sorry to hear that. Maybe you could fit some optics in the Audi, for those little 'Pick me up' moments?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Reginald you are wronger than me old son.

Has Kev rung you yet? If not I'll try not to spoil the surprise....actually, feck it, you aren't 5 any more. The Spax stuff he was talking to you about last week has turned up and it's actually Bilstein :argie:

Sorry to hear about your bump Glyn - hope you get it sorted.

And is everyone else thoroughly bored with snow & ice now? Aside from stopping work, don't you just want it all to thaw overnight? I was due to do to Cheshire today, slithered off my driveway 6.15am and the complete bellend in front of me in his 4x effin 4 stopped at the top of my road, leaving me stuck on a slight slope with my nanny state TC knackering all forward progress - stuck with this for 5 minutes and then my ABS, TC and ESP all packed in. Called the AA, he wouldn't drive down my street, eventually disconnected/reconnected the battery and all lights went out. Got to Newbury Saab and they diagnosed a faulty wheel sensor but otherwise all OK. Got gome 2pm and my internet access crashed. Rang AOL and found out after 50 minutes that the bank had cancelled my DD without any nod to me in December so not paid for phone or net since 20/11/08 hence why I couldn't get connected. Paid up, restarted DD and got some work done by 4.40pm.

I am off to the driveway shortly with my laptop, a gallon of unleaded and a box of matches :devil:

After which I shall sit on the driveway with a glass of single malt, thus avoiding Ceebeebies as the absolute sh1te it churns out slowly turns my nearly 2 year old into a hoody wearing, ASBO seeking chav.

And Gaz, write me a cheque for £3k and the dent's sorted today


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Great, another post degrades into mindless drivel.


We used to slag you off but you're a member now, so this is all we've got to pass the time.

And for all you slackers, I did 4 cars today, in -2c temp. Still can't feel my feet. But, they were a credit crunch special so I only made £60 for a long days graft.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Well you can sort out the rear end Paulus, you're an expert in BS so HS can't be that different :lol:


OK, OK, it's true, I don't really wear womens clothes.

To my knowledge, I've only ever been truthful and upfront with people on here, as I am in life in general.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> We used to slag you off but you're a member now, so this is all we've got to pass the time.
> 
> And for all you slackers, I did 4 cars today, in -2c temp. Still can't feel my feet. But, they were a credit crunch special so I only made £60 for a long days graft.


£15 a car :doublesho sod that rather stay indoors!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

As long as the dent is sorted for 05/11/2011, your cheque will be posted appropriately 



Wonderdetail said:


> And for all you slackers, I did 4 cars today, in -2c temp. Still can't feel my feet. But, they were a credit crunch special so I only made £60 for a long days graft.


£60?!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> As long as the dent is sorted for 05/11/2011, your cheque will be posted appropriately


2011?? she'll be a proper classic then young man and the price will have at least doubled 

She's actually off to the bodyshop March/April for some TLC and removal of all dents (actually Bryan may have to get a quote from your man; we're talking probably 5-6 small dings and 2 larger ones in the roof)


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyC said:


> She's actually off to the bodyshop March/April for some TLC and removal of all dents (actually Bryan may have to get a quote from your man; we're talking probably 5-6 small dings and 2 larger ones in the roof)


How many panels?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> As long as the dent is sorted for 05/11/2011, your cheque will be posted appropriately
> 
> £60?!


Well it was 4 cars - spray wheels with bilberry, foam with TFR, rinse, wash, rinse, spray citrus bling, dry, job done. All families cars which is why it was cheaper, but to be honest, I'd rather a day out for £60 than sitting at home not making money which is what I would have been doing today otherwise.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> How many panels?


Erm, 3 + roof I think mate.

Actually, today's been OK from a business perspective.

Sorted an existing (and bloody nice) client with a £10 million load of historic cars going to Spain tomorrow.

Picked up 3 new leads worth around £1500 income and touched base with 2 worth another £1200 so despite the snow, ice and bad mood I suppose not too bad really.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Erm, 3 + roof I think mate.
> 
> *touched base*


4 panels is going to be £200. But i reckon i could get him down for £££ 

Have you been reading the David Brent 'How to talk management speak' handbook!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> 4 panels is going to be £200. But i reckon i could get him down for £££
> 
> Have you been reading the David Brent 'How to talk management speak' handbook!


No rush Bry - the 205's staying right where it is until at least the CBC.

David Brent? Moir? Live and Breathe Baby :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> Well it was 4 cars - spray wheels with bilberry, foam with TFR, rinse, wash, rinse, spray citrus bling, dry, job done. All families cars which is why it was cheaper, but to be honest, I'd rather a day out for £60 than sitting at home not making money which is what I would have been doing today otherwise.


I think your forgetting that Gaz is now charging £60 an hour let alone a day


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I think your forgetting that Gaz is now charging £60 an hour let alone a day


Some days its £60.50 or whatever figure comes into his head first


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Where on earth did you get £60.00 an hour from?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

From your random charging structure Gaz. 

I'm going to go on TV, and then charge £300 an hour and offer the worlds first £1m detail. Then several months later fall on my backside. But the journey will be fun.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nothing random about my pricing structure at all, different hourly rate for different services.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> From your random charging structure Gaz.
> 
> I'm going to go on TV, and then charge £300 an hour and offer the worlds first £1m detail. Then several months later fall on my backside. But the journey will be fun.


or you could charge 60 quid a day, still fall flat on your ass but save us from having to see you on our TV's :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> or you could charge 60 quid a day, still fall flat on your ass but save us from having to see you on our TV's :thumb:


touche!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> We used to slag you off......


Thanks for that, nice to feel loved!!!!!!!!:doublesho


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Thanks for that, nice to feel loved!!!!!!!!:doublesho


It was nothing personal Mark. Everyone that flouts the rules got/get's a bashing, and rightly so. You should understand now being the other side of the fence that when you pay for something and then someone comes along and get's the same thing for free, even though they've been told not to, it can make you a bit upset!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nah, I understand.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

*Group Hug* 

Another day off for me, although business venture 2 will go into action today.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

? I thought you were at school?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

From school website:

"
THE SCHOOL WILL NOW BE

CLOSED FOR FRIDAY 6TH FEBRUARY.

APOLOGIES, BUT THE SUDDEN SNOW

EARLY THIS MORNING HAS MADE

SITE DANGEROUS
-------------------------------------"


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Lucky you! I have to challenge some country roads in the snow in a bit. Then I'm off to a party. woop.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, tonight is a lads night out, 20min walk in the snow to the curry house in the next village.

I feel some snow-based antics coming on later!!!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Nothing random about my pricing structure at all, different hourly rate for different services.


Thank god you have no insurnance, dont pay tax or nat insurance, have a mortgage and so on, or you could have been dearer than me!

Good luck to you if you can earn that hourly rate at 15 years old- from here to be referred to as Gaz Dalton


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> Thank god you have no insurnance, dont pay tax or nat insurance, have a mortgage and so on, or you could have been dearer than me!


He's already more expensive than me!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> touche!


Not touche at all just dont see the need to take the **** out of little Gaz detailing prices  at least hes not knocking the bottom out of the industry by charging 150 quid for correction details etc, what alot of part timers are doing, you guys that are near him should be pleased he aint undercuting you and robbing all your work, cos he could quite easy do that with his low over heads etc he would still have $$ in his, bank, wallet, pocket


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Am i the only one who aint posted in here!!!!!! 

Sorry to hear your bad new Glyn. 

As for work load, most people that contact me book their car in after March. So its been a quiet start to the year. Although i've been busy with a new venture which is taking up most of my time. I'll get back into detailing when the weather gets better :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Not touche at all just dont see the need to take the **** out of little Gaz detailing prices  at least hes not knocking the bottom out of the industry by charging 150 quid for correction details etc, what alot of part timers are doing, you guys that are near him should be pleased he aint undercuting you and robbing all your work, cos he could quite easy do that with his low over heads etc he would still have $$ in his, bank, wallet, pocket


That's a fair point made by James, personally if I was of the same mindset as Gaz at his age (which I wasn't) with no major overheads then I would be happy to detail for far less and look more for quantity in regards to bookings.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

gaz is just a gloryfied weekend warrior lol, and yes dead here as well, but it normally is so nothing new 




















joke gaz btw


----------

